# Dibetou or African Walnut



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was at the lumber store yesterday and they had a few stacks of Dibetou/African walnut for $1.50 bd ft. I couldn't resist so I bought a stack of 140 bd ft that were 4/4 between 10-12 ft long with a couple boards over 12" wide. It was an impulse buy but at the price and some projects coming up that need some wood, it seemed to foot the bill. Looks similar to sapele. I though it would make a nice tool chest and maybe even a dining room table. The question is, is it worth buying more at that price?? Does anyone have an experience with it?


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think any wood at $1.50/bd ft is a bad deal! It almost looks like mahogany from the pictures I saw online…will probably make some beautiful furniture. I would have bought it too.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

You might want to cut/carve a piece to see if it holds an edge, etc. Then stain and finish up a piece with the finish of your choice. If it does what you want it to, then it's a deal. If not, then it at least answers your question.
Roger


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a good deal…just remember it's not related to walnut but is a relative of sapele, Spanish Cedar and true mahogany. I've also seen something called"Beninwood" that was labeled as Afr. Walnut.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

You might want to make sure it works well before buying more. Can you cut it on the table saw without major burning or fuzzing? Can you hand plane it and leave a good finish? Can you chisel out clean joints without edge blowout?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great advice above and here's some more information:
http://www.woodworkerssource.com/online_show_wood.php?wood=Lovoa%20trichiliodes
http://www.woodworkerssource.com/show_properties.php?wood=Lovoa%20trichiliodes


----------



## kimballd (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Greg. I bought one of the bundles about a week ago and my son saw it and went and bough the last one. Nice looking wood, beautiful grain. Haven't done anything with it yet. Did run a Stanley #7 over one piece , seems to plane well with a sharp blade. All 4/4, 12', lot of wide boards, [email protected] 16". [email protected] 15". [email protected] 14",[email protected] 12-13", rest 9-11".
Looking forward to building something with it.

Kimball, Annapolis


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah it's actually awesome to work with in my opinion. It works with hand tools similar to maybe poplar or oak. Made a mortise and tenon cutting board with some and it planes easy and mortising it with hand chisels went smooth ad butter. That might be one of the best deals going on hardwood in this area. Got any big plans for yours yet?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Geez, I pay a lot more than that for poplar.


----------

